# Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red



## Viper5684 (29. November 2008)

hey leute,
wollte fragen ob einer von euch diese neue schnur bereits getestet hat und was dazu sagn kann...ich fische derzeit die powerline smoke, bin damit sehr zufrieden, bis auf die sichtbarkeit und das salzwasser hat nach meinem 3 wöchigen urlaub auch gut arbeit geleistet...somit bin ich auf der suche nach einer neuen line...0,14 würde ich gerne haben...bin somit auf die spiderwire gestoßen.
was sagt ihr zu der farbe? diese soll ja unter wasser nahe zu unsichtbar sein...

lg
martin

ps:
wenn jetzt eine diskussion ausarten sollte, welche line besser is, dann aber bitte nur diverse powerline und spiderwire schnüre...


----------



## Cobra HH (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

schließe mich der frage mal an, da sie bei uns bei moritz nord gerade im angebot ist


----------



## Flo87 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Rot ist die erste Farbe des Farbspektrums die unter Wasser nicht mehr als diese zu erkennen ist, das Wort unsichtbar halte ich für unpassend, der Fisch wird wohl kaum durch sie hindurch sehen können, sondern irgendeine grau-schattierung sehen, die Signalfarbe nimmt er aber ab einer Bestimmten Tiefe nicht mehr wahr.
Ich fische die Schnur auch, in den meisten Situationen ist Gelb für mich besser sichtbar, aber ist trotzdem eine gute schnur, dünn, rund und die Tragkraft ist auch gut.


----------



## drogba (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

ist ganz gut kaum abrieb schön stramm ,aber bei mir hat die farbe nach 4 tagen nachgelassen .das heißt meine schnur ist jetzt so eher pink/weiß anstatt rot


----------



## Luiz (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

ist 0,12 die dünnste variante?


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

ok...also wenn das stimmt was drogba sagt, hab ich keene lust auf die schnur...gibt es da was besseres? 
ich brauche eine, die ich gut erkennen kann...die smoke von fireline, is da leider nich optimal.


----------



## gallus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Moin Leudins!

Mal ernsthaft nachgefragt,
wenn die rote Schnur unter  
Wasser so schön unsichtbar ist,
warum zur Hölle fängt man dann mit
roten Pilkern und -Japanroten- Beifängern so gut?

Weil sie unsichtbar sind?!|bigeyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Spider Wire ist um längen besser als eine Fireline....Meine Smoke war nach dem aufspulen nur noch leicht grau. Eigentlich alle Geflochtenen bleichen ziemlich schnell aus. Bisher wurde nur Stroft GTP gennant die ihre Farbe lang und wirklich gut hält. Allerdings hat sie auch einen ordentlichen Preis.

mfg Flo


----------



## gallus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Powerline in Gelb!


----------



## Zanderlui (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

schon mal wAS von druckwellen gehört?????
und seitenlinie des fisches????



habe mir die schnur in 14er bestellt mal schauen was es wird!!!



gallus schrieb:


> Moin Leudins!
> 
> Mal ernsthaft nachgefragt,
> wenn die rote Schnur unter
> ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Das war ja wohl daneben.

Oldi


----------



## Patrick83 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich habe mir diese Schnur 14ner gestern gekauft,war auch schon mit "ihr" am Wasser...
Sehr genau und weite Würfe!
Im Drill konnte ich sie noch nicht testen!


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@flo
die STROFT...ist diese auch versiegelt?
also der preis is mir wurscht...hauptsache schön geschmeidig, weite würfe & gute sichtbarkeit
was heißt denn bei der stroft gtp die TYP bezeichnung 1,2,3 usw?
also ich hab jetzt Fireline, Stroft GTP & Spiderwire zur Auswahl....kann mir da einer wat empfehlen...sollte 0,14 sein..hab ne Stradic 2500FB

lg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese Schnur 14ner gestern gekauft,war auch schon mit "ihr" am Wasser...
> Sehr genau und weite Würfe!
> Im Drill konnte ich sie noch nicht testen!


 
Wie laut ist die Schnur ???
Ich habe (noch) 14ner Tuffline drauf und die Schnur macht unangenehme Geräusche !
Egal bei welcher Rute oder Beringung !
|wavey:


----------



## The_Pitbull (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Wie ist es den mit der Tufline XP kann da einer was zu sagen?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Jetblack (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Power Pro in Gelb ..die hält auch die Farbe.


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

mir war klar, des dieser thread so enden wird....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Habe die Stroft selber noch nicht gefischt, kommt aber nächste Saison auf die Spule. Aber bisher nur gutes von gehört. Spider Wire ist auch keine schlechte Schnur, nur verliert sie wie die meisten auch ihre Farbe recht schnell. Doe Stroft Gtp soll sie dagegen sehr lange und gut behalten.

mfg Flo


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

kannste mir bitte helfen, was bei den stroft Typ 1 und Typ 2 heißt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Die verschiedenen Tragkräfte....Kannst auch schon bei Anspo die telefonisch die neuen Farben bestellen...

mfg Flo


----------



## gallus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@ Zanderlui

Was meintest du mit Deinem Posting??

Das die Cod-Red weinger Druckwellen abgiebt?
Oder das rote Köder im allgemeinen mehr Druck machen?

Versteh das nicht wirklich..,
und bitte um dringenste Aufklärung!:q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Wie ist es den mit der Tufline XP kann da einer was zu sagen?Gruß Pitti


Genau die hab ich !


----------



## Jetblack (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@viper ... ist bei Schnurfragen fast klar, dass jeder seine eigenen Meinung hat    und zudem haben die wenigsten mal eine nennenswerte Anzahl unterschiedlicher Schnüre verglichen.

Was die Beständigkeit des Rots der Code Red angeht, kann ich noch nichts sagen, weil ich die noch nicht gefischt habe. Richtig ist, dass man rot unter bestimmten Umständen wirklich schlecht sieht - besonders in diffusem Licht und bei Wellen. Da ist Gelb oder Weiss wesentlich besser.


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@jetblack...
für diesen post danke ich dir #6....ich war nur bissl grummelig, weil du im ersten einfach nur meintest "Power PRO gelb, farbe beständig"...aber nich wirklich was über diese schnur gesagt hast...von wegen haltbarkeit...ausfransung, wurfeigenschaften, preis etc.... 
anscheinend hast du mehrere verglichen...das hast du ja auch nich gesagt...welche denn?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Spider Wire, Tuffline, Power Pro, Fireline mein Ranking bisher....Mehr hatte ich noch nicht auf der Rolle an Geflochtenen...


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

dann werde ich ma bei meinem händler in der nähe vorbeischauen und mir ma die Stroft GTP und Spiderwire anschauen...

lg
martin


----------



## Patrick83 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wie laut ist die Schnur ???
> Ich habe (noch) 14ner Tuffline drauf und die Schnur macht unangenehme Geräusche !
> Egal bei welcher Rute oder Beringung !
> |wavey:



Ja man hört sie schon etwas,laut würde ich nicht sagen!
Aber wie gesagt Wurfeigenschaften sind sehr gut...#6
Was mich nur gewundert hatte,
Ich war ja gestern mit der Schnur (+Rute+Rolle..etc) am Wasser,da habe ich einen Hänger bekommen...normaler Weise bekomme ich diese immer wieder ab...Durch den No-Knotverbinder!
Doch gestern ging es zweimal nicht so!!#q
Ich bin auch auf den ersten Drill gespannt!!
#h


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> kannste mir bitte helfen, was bei den stroft Typ 1 und Typ 2 heißt?


 
Stroft GTP

Typ 0, Durchmesser 0,12mm, Tragkraft 2,6kg
Typ 1, Durchmesser 0,15mm, Tragkraft 3,0kg
Typ 2, Durchmesser 0,18mm, Tragkraft 4,0kg
Typ 3, Durchmesser 0,20mm, Tragkraft 6,0kg


----------



## davis (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Fische die Schnur seit ein paar Wochen! Gute Wurfeigenschaften, realistische Tragkraftangabe (fische die 0,14er) und wenig Farbabrieb! Kann man absolut empfehlen!#6


----------



## Jetblack (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@viper,

ich fisch die Schnüre immer nur im Salzwasser (in Stärken ab 12 kg) auf Multis, kann also über die Wurfeigenschaften nur sehr bedingt was sagen. Richtig auffuseln tut bei der Angelei keine Schnur.

Von der Sichtbarkeit hab ich folgende Vorlieben (in dieser Reihenfolge):
Power Pro weiss (hält die Farbe, klaro   )
Power Pro gelb/Gigafish Powerline gelb (halten die Farbe)

Eher schlecht zu sehen sind:
Power Pro Phantom Red (verblasst minimal)
Hemingway Dynasteel Anthrazit (deutlich lockerer geflochten als die anderen Schnüre, minimale Aufhellung)
Power Pro Grün (da ist schon beim Aufspulen alles grün, das gibt sich aber, wenn der Staub erst mal runter ist - war auch ne ältere Charge)
Spiderwire Grün (leichte Aufhellung)
Whiplash Pro grün (deutliche Aufhellung und jede Menge Farbabrieb)

Subjektiv finde ich die Unterschiede bei Power Pro und der Spiderwire gering, hab mich aber dennoch wg. der Verfügbarkeit für die Power Pro auf den meisten Rollen entschieden. Von der Spiderwire Code Red, werd ich mir dennoch mal was besorgen, auch wenn es eine Kritik wegen Farbverlust gab. Letztendlich will ich Schnüre, die man gut sieht, und "pink" ist da nicht schlecht.

Die Code Red und die Phantom Red unterscheiden sich farblich deutlich. Die Code Red hat ein helles rot, die Phantom Red eher ein weinrot (deutlich dunkler).


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...ich kann sie auch nur empfehlen...


----------



## Viper5684 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Stroft GTP
> 
> Typ 0, Durchmesser 0,12mm, Tragkraft 2,6kg
> Typ 1, Durchmesser 0,15mm, Tragkraft 3,0kg
> ...


is die schnur wirklich so schwach? also für ne geflochtene is das echt wenig


----------



## crazyFish (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> is die schnur wirklich so schwach? also für ne geflochtene is das echt wenig



Die Frage ist wo die Durchmesserangaben herkommen, meines Wissens nach wird die GTP nur mit Angabe der Klasse und der Tragkraft vertrieben.

Und die Frage ob das echt schwach ist, bleibt auch offen. Immer bedenken die Vergleichswerte die du im Kopp hast sind doch alle an den Haaren herbei gezogen, man kann ja froh sein wenn die Tragkräfte stimmen von den Durchmessern will ich gar nicht reden |rolleyes.

Aber so ne Aussage beim Kunde ist vllt. der Grund warum die Hersteller mittlerweile Schiss haben die Wahrheit auf die Spulen zu drucken :q.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> is die schnur wirklich so schwach? also für ne geflochtene is das echt wenig



Pfff - die Durchmesser hat sich Stolli doch ausgedacht. :q Das sind doch keine offiziellen Angaben von Waku, oder?

Keine Ahnung wo die das richtige Messverfahren für Geflecht herhaben wollen, da es m.W sowas garnicht geben kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Klar sind die Angaben nicht von Waku, die geben nur die Tragkraft an. 

Durch die Flechtung ist es eher bescheiden zu messen, wobei normalerweise eine Abweichung in die nächst stärkere Durchmesserkategorie von 25-35% bei den namhaften Herstellern durchaus gegeben sit  :m


----------



## s_rathje (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

nochmal offtopic:

die frage mit den japanroten beifängern beschäftigt mich auch!
das mit den seitenlinen der fische is ja wohl kein grund, warum man auf rot gut fängt und z.B blau oder grün eher unbeliebt sind.


----------



## Viper5684 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

dat rot unter wasser wird nicht mehr als rot wiedergegeben sondern eher als ein grau...bei grün z.b. bleibt die farbe relativ beständig...vllt haben die fische halt lust auf grau


----------



## kulti007 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



s_rathje schrieb:


> nochmal offtopic:
> 
> die frage mit den japanroten beifängern beschäftigt mich auch!
> das mit den seitenlinen der fische is ja wohl kein grund, warum man auf rot gut fängt und z.B blau oder grün eher unbeliebt sind.



das wird daran liegen, das ein rot ab einer bestimmten wassertiefe nicht unsichtbar wird, sondern eher ein grau/braun ton annimmt und dieser sehr ansprechend auf die fische wirkt. ähnlich wie rosa unter wasser eher milchig weiß ist und somit sehr fängig...


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Wo ist den bitte Blau und Grün unbeliebt? 

Meine guten und Fängigen Köder sind eben Motroil Glitter Kopytos, die sind grün (also irgendwo zwischen Schei55ebraun und irgendwas grün) ferner fische ich auch gut mit reinen Grüneglitter GuFis die laufen auch top. Blau ist auch top.

Bei der Schnur hingegen wil man ja unsichtbar bleiben. Rot ist die erste Farbe die im Wasser "verschwindet", ab 3 m soll das nicht mehr sichtbar sein. Blau hingegen ist Farbneutral unter Wasser.


----------



## crazyFish (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Der Rote Anteil des Lichtspektrums ist der erste der vom Wasser ausgefiltert ist, d.h. je tiefer das Licht ins Wasser eindringt desto weniger rotes Licht kommt an, sprich "rote" Objekte haben nichs mehr zum reflektieren.
Ist ein ähnlicher Effekt wie bei den Klecksbildern mit roten und grünen Punkten, schaut man durch eine farbige Folie ist nur noch eine Farbe zuerkennen und die Zahl wird sichtbar.

Miest findet man die Angabe von ca. 3m Tiefe ab der die Farbe Rot verschwindet. Aus einer wissenschaftlichen Studie konnt folgende Angebe 1% Restkraft bei ca10m Wassertiefe.
Die Schlussfolgerung daraus lautet, Rot wird nicht unsichtbar sondern nur schwerer zur erkennen, wie hier im Thread schon gesagt als grau-schwarzes irgendwas... 
So kann der Fisch die Schnur ganz einfach nur schwerer identifizieren. 

Zu dem Thema japanrote Köder kann ich nur ein wenig spekulieren, und zwar nimmt der Fisch die Druckwellen auf und erkennt aus der Nähe die Quelle ehr über das Seitelinienorgan und eine schwache Silhouette immer Wasser, also hat er keine große Zeit zur argwönischen Köderinspektion, sondern muss zuschalgen bevor die Beute weg ist. Aber wie gesagt, der Teil ist Spekulation .
*
*


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



crazyFish schrieb:


> So kann der Fisch die Schnur ganz einfach nur schwerer identifizieren.



Ich glaube, dass ihr euch gerade über etwas Gedanken macht, dass wirklich ziemlich Wumpe ist. Das Fische Schnüre als bösartiges Fangobjekt identifizieren halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Annahme. 

Die ganze Sache mit den roten/gelben/pinken/ultravioletten Schnüren, dient im Wesentlichen dazu, dem konsumfreudigen Angler zu suggerieren, dass er dem Typen neben ihm, der mir der brandneuen roten Schnur fischt, auf einer technischen Ebene hoffnungslos unterlegen ist, sodass er auf dem Weg vom Fischwasser nach hause noch schnell zum Händler seines Vertrauens fährt, um technologisch aufzurüsten.

Das kostet natürlich, aber eben darin liegt wohl der wesentliche Vorteil, die Frage ist für wen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Frage mich ja wieso man sich ne Rote Schnur kauft, damit diese ab 3m *angeblich* grau erscheint... |kopfkrat

Wieso nicht gleich ne Graue kaufen?  Die hat den Vorteil, daß sie schon grau erscheint, bevor sie überhaupt im Wasser ist! man kann damit sogar Fische oberhalb von 3m fangen, die ja sonst durch die rote Schnur völlig vergrämt werden! (Achtung ironie)

Oder ist die Sichtigkeit über Wasser bei rot so dermaßen gut? Eher nicht, oder?

@sundvogel: |good:


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ihr euch gerade über etwas Gedanken macht, dass wirklich ziemlich Wumpe ist. Das Fische Schnüre als bösartiges Fangobjekt identifizieren halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Annahme.
> 
> Die ganze Sache mit den roten/gelben/pinken/ultravioletten Schnüren, dient im Wesentlichen dazu, dem konsumfreudigen Angler zu suggerieren, dass er dem Typen neben ihm, der mir der brandneuen roten Schnur fischt, auf einer technischen Ebene hoffnungslos unterlegen ist, sodass er auf dem Weg vom Fischwasser nach hause noch schnell zum Händler seines Vertrauens fährt, um technologisch aufzurüsten.
> 
> Das kostet natürlich, aber eben darin liegt wohl der wesentliche Vorteil, die Frage ist für wen.


 

eben#6
vor die Schnur kommt normalerweise eh ein Vorfach meist ists ja FC oder Stahl....
der Fisch fixiert den Köder und sucht garantiert nicht die Leine an dem dieser hängt|kopfkrat
ist das Köderspiel also nicht durch zu grober Leine, zu großen Drillingen o.ä. eingeschränkt packt er zu...
Da wird über Leinen diskuttiert der Gummi hängt aber voller überdimensionaler Drillinge am Stinge welches aus Stahl ist...
manchmal komisch über was mancher sich so Gedanken macht...

Die Schnur muss für mich sichtbar sein (was natürlich Hintergrunabhängig ist). Sie muss meinen Bedingungen entsprechen...
weich, hart, Abriebfestigkeit Tragkraft, enggeflochten, Thermo oder der Whiplashstrick, jede Schnur hat ihre vor und Nachteile, je anch Situation und Angelart.
vom rundflechten will ich gar net reden, das erkennen eh 95% der Angler nicht und ist mir persönl auch relativ egal, ob ich nun 99m auswerfe oder 99,20m ist wurscht. Wen alles andre stimmt, kann die Schnur so platt sein wie ne alte Vynilscheibe der Beatles.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



> Wen alles andre stimmt, kann die Schnur so platt sein wie ne alte Vynilscheibe der Beatles.


 
Halte ich für mehr als kritisch...im stehenden Gewässer mag das zutreffen aber in der Strömung sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> is die schnur wirklich so schwach? also für ne geflochtene is das echt wenig



Die Schnur ist nicht schwach, vielleicht ist nur die Angabe ehrlich?

Die Durchmesserangabe bei geflochtenen Schnüren ist Bullshit, macht ausser den Deutschen ja auch kaum einer, da geht man nach Tragkraft. Das macht Sinn, und wenn man dann Schnüre gleicher Tragkraft vergleicht merkt man das die Unterschiede im Durchmesser klein sind, eigentlich klar bei gleichem Ausgangsmaterial. Die Verflechtung (Rund/Plarr, Eng/Lose) macht einen qualitativen Unterschied, aber bei uns wird lieber auf irgendeinem gelogenen Durchmesser die "passende" Schnur ausgewählt... #d


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> is die schnur wirklich so schwach? also für ne geflochtene is das echt wenig


 
Die Schnur ist nicht schwach, die Frage sollte her anders herum lauten: Sind die anderen Schnüre wirklich so stark bezogen auf den Durchmesser, der angegeben wird?
Vorstellbar wäre es jedenfalls, dass eine Schnur, die real genauso dick wie eine GTP ist, genauso wenig oder so viel trägt.
Zu den Durchmesserangaben bei der Stroft: Es gibt in der WAKU-Preisliste eine Bestellnummer für die jeweilige Schnur, deren letzte beiden Stellen den Durchmesser der Schnur angeben sollen. Dies wurde mir ziemlich glaubhaft von mehreren Stellen versichert. Ich schätze die Schnüre persönlich auch als so dick wie angegeben ein. Dicker als 0,12mm ist die Typ 0 auf keinen Fall.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oder ist die Sichtigkeit über Wasser bei rot so dermaßen gut? Eher nicht, oder?
> 
> @sundvogel: |good:


kommt auf den Hintergrund an
Heller Hintergrund, da sieht man ne Rote besser als ne helle , dunkler Hintergrund ists umgekehrt, also immer 2 verschieden Schnüre mit sich führen, blöd ists nur wenn man Strecke macht und sich die bedingungen oft ändern (leicht Ironisch gemein das Ganze)

ich fische farblich egal was kommt kommt, sofern die Schnur ansonsten meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, zumal die Farbe eh bald weg ist.
Gibts ne Rote im Angebot ist die auf den Rollen die ich gerade bespule, ists ne grüne dann die, ists ne graue auch recht. Am liebsten fische ich die Ron Thomson Dynacable (blau grau) die sehr geschmeidig ist und vom Durchmesser her eine sehr gute Tragkraft hat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Logisch gesehen brauchst Du dann noch ein schwarze. :g
Wie bei den Stipperantennen: neonrot+neongelb + schwarz

Hey, wir haben nen neuen Trend generiert, schwarze Schnüre braucht das Land! :vik:

Und natürlich die Superschnellwechsel oder dreifach-Dreh-Spule ... Rubicks-Cube läßt grüßen ... :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> blöd ists nur wenn man Strecke macht und sich die bedingungen oft ändern



Ja da hast du recht. Ist wirklich blöd, wenn unverhofft und pötzlich einem das wirkliche Leben in die Quere kommt und jeden Theorievorteil zu nichte macht.

Aber dafür gibt es reichlich Ersatzspulen, damit man auch ja keinen Nachteil hat, wenn sich das Licht ändert.

Ich machs übrigens genauso. Ich kaufe was gerade günstig ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Superschnellwechsel? Zurück zur Heckbremsrolle!!!

Es gibt wirklich wichtiges als die Farbe der Schnur - halten muss sie!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aber dafür gibt es reichlich Ersatzspulen, damit man auch ja keinen Nachteil hat, wenn sich das Licht ändert.



Verdammt, bei meinen Rollen war keine E-Spule dabei! Was jetzt? ;+

Darf ich noch fischen gehen oder soll ich es lieber lassen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Also Leute, das geht doch schon mal gar nicht. :g
HE-Tackle und dann die nicht-passende nicht-optimale Schnur drauf? #d
Das ist ja fast wie ein Fliegenfischer ohne Hut und Krawatte ...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Halte ich für mehr als kritisch...im stehenden Gewässer mag das zutreffen aber in der Strömung sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus...


 
na dann mal los nenne mal ein paar Beispiele.
Ich wette sogar dass 95% der Angler hier gar nicht wissen welche Schnur rund und welche "platt" ist..
sry wissen tun sie es aufgrund von irgendwelchen Messungen die veröffentlicht wurden, aber merken tun sie es nicht...
lege deinen Freunden die angeln 20 verschiedene Schnüre hin und frage welche rund und welche nicht rund ist du wirst dich wundern was dabei rauskommt...
selbst ne Whiplas kann man locker in der Strömung fischen ohne dass es was ausmacht, vorausgesetzt die Tragkraft passt zu dem Zielfisch bzw. zum Köder...
ein 5cm Gufi kann man natürlich nicht an ner Schnur mit 30kg sinnvoll fischen, da merkt man schon dass da was nicht stimmt, obs aber mit der platten bzw. runden Schnur zusammenhängt wage ich zu bezweifeln, die breite Seite (um das mal weiterzuspinnen bzw. zu theoretisieren) dreht sich vom Wasserdruck weg, ergo bietet die Schmale Seite der Platten noch weniger Wiederstand als eine rundgeflochten...
sehe ich das falsch???  
;-)
man kann alles theoretisch belegen, ist nur eine Frage der interpretation....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...ganz einfach...
...der Strömungswiderstand...


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> na dann mal los nenne mal ein paar Beispiele.
> Ich wette sogar dass 95% der Angler hier gar nicht wissen welche Schnur rund und welche "platt" ist..



Doch, ich meine das zu können!

Die Dynacable ist RUND, die TuflineXP dagegen - entgegen aller Behauptungen - platt. letzteres ändert für mich nix an der Qualität der Schnur.

Du hast aber absolut recht, das ist garnicht so offensichtlich und einfach zu merken wie vielfach dargestellt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> kommt auf den Hintergrund an
> Heller Hintergrund, da sieht man ne Rote besser als ne helle , dunkler Hintergrund ists umgekehrt, also immer 2 verschieden Schnüre mit sich führen, blöd ists nur wenn man Strecke macht und sich die bedingungen oft ändern (leicht Ironisch gemein das Ganze)



Ich würde mal sagen Rot ist ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen Dunkel und Hell (reines Rot hat einen L*Wert von ~50, das entspricht - gemessen am menschlichen Sehvermögen - sehr genau der Mitte der Helligkeitsskala.
Das bedeutet der Kontrast ist nicht nicht erheblich stärker zu schwarz (L*0 ) als zu weiss (L*100). 
Nun wird die Schnur aber nicht in absolut reinem Rot gefärbt sein, das wäre rel. unmöglich!  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L*a*b

(Sehr schön, wenn man auch mal sein Fachwissen raushängen lassen kann |supergri|supergri|supergri)


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Die Frage ist eher: was und wie sieht der Fisch das ganze und mal so ganz nebenbei Farbe ist nicht = Farbe hat jeder sein Problemchen mit, besonders bei Tieren ist das sehr stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## Viper5684 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

es kann doch nich sein, dass die fireline smoke 0,12 6,8kg aushalten soll und die Stroft GTP TYP 1 nur 3kg...ich mein bei 1kg unterschied würde ich sagen...ok...die spinnen...aber die fireline hält ja mehr als das doppelte...das kann doch nich i-wo herbeigezogen sein ;+
die spiderwire ultra cast soll 9,1kg tragen im 0,12 durchmesser hingegen die stealth 7,1kg...das is ja dann das 3fache bei der ultra cast...das kann ich i-wie alles nich glauben
stroft liegt dann ja deutlich unter den anderen schnüren...


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> es kann doch nich sein, dass die fireline smoke 0,12 6,8kg aushalten soll und die Stroft GTP TYP 1 nur 3kg...ich mein bei 1kg unterschied würde ich sagen...ok...die spinnen...aber die fireline hält ja mehr als das doppelte...das kann doch nich i-wo herbeigezogen sein ;+
> die spiderwire soll 9,1kg tragen im 0,12 durchmesser...das is ja dann das 3fache...das kann ich i-wie alles nich glauben



Dann klopp die Durchmesserangaben in die Tonne - aus dem Kopf streichen - geh nach der Tragkraft und fertig.

Die sind alle aus Dyneema. Es gibt da keine wirklich signifikanten Unterschiede im Durchmesser-/Tragkarftverhältnis, nur in der Qualität der Flechtung und evtl. zusätzlicher Beschichtung.

Oder kauf halt einfach keine Stroft.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> es kann doch nich sein, dass die fireline smoke 0,12 6,8kg aushalten soll und die Stroft GTP TYP 1 nur 3kg...ich mein bei 1kg unterschied würde ich sagen...ok...die spinnen...aber die fireline hält ja mehr als das doppelte...das kann doch nich i-wo herbeigezogen sein ;+
> die spiderwire ultra cast soll 9,1kg tragen im 0,12 durchmesser hingegen die stealth 7,1kg...das is ja dann das 3fache bei der ultra cast...das kann ich i-wie alles nich glauben
> stroft liegt dann ja deutlich unter den anderen schnüren...



Bei den von Dir genannten Schnüren stimmen weder Durchmesser noch Tragkraft auch nur ansatzweise... #t


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher: was und wie sieht der Fisch das ganze und mal so ganz nebenbei Farbe ist nicht = Farbe hat jeder sein Problemchen mit, besonders bei Tieren ist das sehr stark ausgeprägt.



Ging aber gerade um die Sichtigkeit _über_ Wasser - nicht um das was die Fische wahrnehmen, sondern was dem Angler einen Vorteil bringt. Ersteres wäre bei mir ja noch nen Argument pro Rot, manche brauchen das scheinbar. #c Ich seh keinen großen Unterschied zwischen schwarzen, gelben, weissen Schnüren, was die Sichtigkeit über Wasser betrifft, das ändert sich je nach Hintergrund und Wetter. Ich komme sogar mit dunklen Leinen besser klar, gegen die Reflektion des Wassers imho der beste Kontrast.
Ich schließe mich da Sundvogel an - ich glaube nicht an schnurscheue Fische - jedenfalls Raubfische - Farbe is egal.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ganz einfach...
> ...der Strömungswiderstand...


 
wie oben schon geschrieben das Ganze mal theoretisiert!!!
Strömung trifft auf einen Gegenstand der sich drehen kann, in dem Fall die Schnur, also dreht sich der flache Teil von der Strömung weg! Der dünne Teil dreht sich in die Strömung somit weniger Wiederstand, ergo benutzt keine rundgeflochtene die demzufolge einen höheren Wiederstand hat, sondern platte schnüre! 

Ich behaupte mal dass der Unterschied so minimal ist, dass man das nicht wirklich merkt sondern es sich in der Einbildung abspielt. immer unter der Vorraussetzung dass die Schnur an den Köder/Zielfisch/Bleikopf angepasst ist.
Ich habe bestimmt nicht wenig Erfahrung merke aber den Unterschied (Platt Rund) nicht zwischen Tuff, Ron Thompson Cora Strong, Ironline, Spider.....
es sind andere Eigenschaften die mich zur Schnur XY greifen lassen.....
veilleicht habe ich auch nur nicht das nötige Gefühl, wenn dem so ist , dann kann das alles gar net so schlimm sein, denn Fänge gelingen mir regelmässig und sind nicht nur Zufallstreffer.

nun denn, ist mir letztendlich auch wurscht. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele mit platten Schnüren fischen, obwohl diese als Rund verkauft werden, wohl dem der es erkennt ob ne Schnur rund oder platt ist

@Wicked Walley..
habe ja nicht behauptet dass es Niemand merkt#6

ach so und was mache ich jetzt...???
habe eine Rot -  Grün - Anomalie?????


ahhh ich habs, da ich ja eh nur grau sehe (stimmt ja bei ner Anomalie nicht wirklich) nehme ich halt ne graue Schnur#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Zum Thema Strömungswiederstand...

Frage mich wieviele Leute - alleine aus dem Board - am Rhein aus Überzeugung die Tufline fischen - einfach weil es eine echt gute Schnur ist!!!

Gut, nicht jeder wird zugeben, daß die nicht rundgeflochten ist - ist aber so.

Ich weiß nicht was wohl schlimmer ist - ne weiche, geschmeidige, die eben etwas platt ist - oder ne strohartige, beschichtete a la Fireline, deren Spulenkringel einem jegliches Kontaktgefühl kaputt machen... #c

Ich hab mal nen Bericht über's Uferangeln von Luc Coppens gelesen. Der schreibt dort, daß er am liebsten mit etwas dickeren Geflechtschnüren angelt - die dicken Schnüre haben seiner Meinung nach einen Fallschirm-Effekt und verlangsamen die Absinkphase. Auch mal ne interessante Meinung! 

Bei Schnüren gibt's nur eins - man nehme womit man am besten klarkommt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Jetblack (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich papp einfach mal folgenden Link hier rein, von jemandem, der sich viel Mühe gegeben hat, einigen Schnurangaben mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen..

http://freenet-homepage.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html

Das ist sehr interessant, und lässt die Durchmesser/Tragkraft Diskussion wohl in geordneteren Bahnen verlaufen.

Ob jetzt Rund oder Platt für einen Angler besser oder schlechter ist, darf jeder selber entscheiden. Die Annahme, eine platte Schnur drehe sich durch den Strömungsdruck schon in die Position, wo die schmale Seite zur Strömung steht ist .... nicht realitätsnah. Sicher sind die Unterschiede minimal im Bereich des Süsswasserangelns - aber wer schon mal in 300m Tiefe geangelt hat, der merkt derartige Feinheiten schon sehr deutlich. Nahezu "rund" hat einen geringeren Strömungsdruck als "platt" - die Differenz kann darüber entscheiden, ob man mit 400 oder 500 gramm Gewicht angeln muss, um an den Boden zu kommen.

Interessanterweise gibt ein Hersteller zu, dünnen Schnüre wegen der Anzahl der verwobenen Stränge gar nicht rund flechten zu können. "Rund" würden die erst ab 5 Strängen im Geflecht. Das mag fertigungsbedingt sein und von den verwendeten Maschinen abhängen - aber zählt mal die Anzahl der Basisstränge in einer dünnen (< 15 kg) Geflochtenen....


----------



## Jetblack (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

"Bei Schnüren gibt's nur eins - man nehme womit man am besten klarkommt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer."  Amen und Ende - weil so isses !


----------



## Viper5684 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

großes DANKE an jetblack...tolle seite...und wie getestet, hat die Stroft im Vergleich zur Spiderwire eine schwache tragkraft..also is meine entscheidungd gefallen...ich hole mir die spiderwire


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Gut, nicht jeder wird zugeben, daß die nicht rundgeflochten ist - ist aber so.


 
Ich geb's zu, dass die platt ist. Habe zwei Schnurproben bekommen, sehr schöne Flunder...|wavey:


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> großes DANKE an jetblack...tolle seite...und wie getestet, hat die Stroft im Vergleich zur Spiderwire eine schwache tragkraft..also is meine entscheidungd gefallen...ich hole mir die spiderwire


 
Aber dann beschwer' Dich nicht, wenn die Farbe plötzlich weg ist und sage dann nicht, wir hätten Dich nicht gewarnt...
Nein, viel Spaß damit.#6


----------



## The_Pitbull (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Hallo ich hab heute die Tuf Line XP 6,8kg in Rot bestellt werd euch Berichten wie sie ist#h.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Aber dann beschwer' Dich nicht, wenn die Farbe plötzlich weg ist und sage dann nicht, wir hätten Dich nicht gewarnt...



Das macht doch nix. Wenn die Farbe weg ist, dann sie der Fisch das, was er wegen der Farbe sehen sollte, oder so ähnlich.

Ich fische ne grobe PP in rot. Die Farbe ist hübsch, schnell weg und die Schnur fischt sich ansonsten wie gelbe PP. 

Irgendwie verwunderlich...


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

War bei meiner gelben Power Pro auch so. Sehr gute Schnur, Farbe war schnell weg, Schnur war dann höchstens nur noch blassgelb...den Fischen schien das trotzdem nichts auszumachen und der Haltbarkeit ebenfalls nicht. 
Die gelbe Stroft habe ich nicht wegen besserer Farbhaltbarkeit gekauft, sondern weil ich sie mal testen wollte. Test bestanden, Schnur für gut befunden. Dass sie die Farbe gut hält werte ich als Extra-Bonus, da es mir im Grunde egal ist...Hauptsache die Schnur ist hell und ich kann sie gegen den dunklen Hintergrund gut erkennen. Leiser als die von mir gefischte PP ist sie ebenfalls.


----------



## kohlie0611 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Die Spiderwire(Stealth in 0,17mm) hat auf gar keinen Fall über 9 kg Tragkraft!!Dafür ist der Durchmesser "annähernd" realitätsnah.Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her ist sie aber ganz okay.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Die Spiderwire(Stealth in 0,17mm) hat auf gar keinen Fall über 9 kg Tragkraft!!Dafür ist der Durchmesser "annähernd" realitätsnah.Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her ist sie aber ganz okay.


 
DOCH!!! Die hat ganz sicher über 9kg.  
Das hat der Schnurtest bewiesen. Der hat aber auch bewiesen, das eine 51kg-Spiderwire doch immerhin 17kg Tragkraft hatte. Na gut, war eine "gebrauchte" Schnur. Wenn meine Schnur 1 Monat auf meiner Rolle ist, dann ist die auch gebraucht, trägt aber immernoch dasselbe.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...also ich merke es am deutlichsten beim Hänger...
...fische die Stealth rot in 0,12 und da reißt immer das 6,8 kg 7x7, nicht die Schnur...
...und nochmal zum Strömungswiderstand zukommen...
...habe nie gesagt das der Unterschied von rund und platt groß ist...aber man merkt ihn...


----------



## kohlie0611 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



drehteufel schrieb:


> DOCH!!! Die hat ganz sicher über 9kg.
> Das hat der Schnurtest bewiesen. Der hat aber auch bewiesen, das eine 51kg-Spiderwire doch immerhin 17kg Tragkraft hatte. Na gut, war eine "gebrauchte" Schnur. Wenn meine Schnur 1 Monat auf meiner Rolle ist, dann ist die auch gebraucht, trägt aber immernoch dasselbe.


 
Hatt sie nicht, ich habe sie in Verbindung mit 20 lbs Luresavern verwendet, und da ist  sie ausnahmslos (mit Knotenlosverbindern) immer durchgerissen wenns darauf an kam und bei anschließenden versuch an Land.Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die Shimano Antares 0,18 mm.Auch die Power Pro 20 lbs hatt keine 20 lbs Tragkraft.
Die einzige Schnur die das wirklich *ohne jegliche Propleme* mitmacht ist die Stren Super Braid 0,18mm.Für mich die beste schnur überhaubt, Stroft oder Pikeline kenne ich nicht.Bitte aber nicht falsch verstehen, die PP und die SW sind keine schlechten Schnüre, das ist nur die Shimano.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Sollte evtl. auch mal ordentliche Knoten binden.

mfg Flo


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sollte evtl. auch mal ordentliche Knoten binden.
> 
> mfg Flo


Falls du mich meinst, wie schon beschrieben verwende ich noknots...
MfG Kohlie


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Okay, die Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach eh für die Tonne. Die Spider Wire hat bei mir 7KG FC und Stahl zerissen ohne Probleme.

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Okay, die Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach eh für die Tonne. Die Spider Wire hat bei mir 7KG FC und Stahl zerissen ohne Probleme.
> 
> mfg Flo



Naja, die Tragkraft mit NoKnot ist halt bei fast allen Geflechtsachnüren knapp 100% - und das ohne irgendeinen komplizierten Knoten. Mit den meisten Knoten und Geflechtschnüren sind die Tragkraftverluste schon deutlich, also warum nicht mit NoKnot? Ich lasse ihn manchmal auch weg, und fange dennoch Fische - aber wenn es um maximale Tragkraft geht nehme ich ihn  auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Habe schon 2-3 mal erlebt das No-Knots sich gelöst und verbogen haben...traue den Dingern nicht mehr. Knote mein FC an bzw. Stahl direkt an den Wirbel.

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Verbogen???

Also ich habe schon einige Fische bis so 100 Pfund mit der kleinsten Größe gelandet - wie verbiegt man die?


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Die Schnur vom No-Knot löst sich eigentlich nur, wenn man versucht, sie zu sauber zu wickeln, und dann auch nur 4 - 5 Umdrehungen.
Ich wickele sie immer kreuz und quer, so um die 10 Wicklungen, dann hält das einwandfrei und nichts rutscht. 
Lediglich mit den ganz kleinen No-Knots habe ich Probleme, aber das liegt eher an meinen Pranken.


----------



## Zanderlui (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Die Schnur vom No-Knot löst sich eigentlich nur, wenn man versucht, sie zu sauber zu wickeln, und dann auch nur 4 - 5 Umdrehungen.
> Ich wickele sie immer kreuz und quer, so um die 10 Wicklungen, dann hält das einwandfrei und nichts rutscht.
> Lediglich mit den ganz kleinen No-Knots habe ich Probleme, aber das liegt eher an meinen Pranken.


 
genau....
soviele windungen wie möglich und dann auch kreuz und quer das ist das beste.....


höre zum ersten mal das sich die schnur löst oder die dinger verbiegen....|bigeyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Konnte es ja auch nicht glauben, war auch nicht bei mir sondern bei einem Bekannten.
Ich bleibe weiterhin beim Knoten.

Aber nun back to topic...

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Also Flo, erst so ein Ding raushauen:



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Okay, die Dinger sind meiner
> Meinung nach eh für die Tonne.



und dann:


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Aber nun back to topic



#d


----------



## Luiz (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

habe mir die o.g. schnur gestern bestellt zum testen (mag rot gerne, power pro benutzer!)

Hoffe sie kann was und 0,12 fällt nicht so dick aus.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich habe noch nie!!! einen Abriss auf Grund eines aufgebogenen No Knots gehabt, auch ist die Schnur noch nie dort gerissen oder hat sich gelöst.
Finde die Dinger also ziemlich gut.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Mir hat sich schon mal einer gelöst. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich find die Dinger trotzdem gut!


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mir hat sich schon mal einer gelöst. |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Ich find die Dinger trotzdem gut!


Bei mir auch schon|rotwerden:q der Haken wo die Schlaufe der Schnur reinkommt hat sich aufgebogen.Das war son billiger von Zebco, seit dem nehm ich die hier
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/7707/vmcnoknotsgrvi6.th.jpg
und die kann man einfach nicht durch ziehen an der Schnur aufbiegen, das geht nicht!Auch bei Knotenlosverbindern würde ich stets auf Qualität und auf Hersteller mit gutem Namen achten, es sollte am ende schließlich nicht daran scheitern....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Sage ja nicht da sie schlecht sind, sondern das ich sie nicht so toll finde.. Vielleicht hat er billige Benutzt, oder was weiß ich, aber die Schnur hats sich andauernd gelöst und die Die Dinger waren aufgebogen. 

@ wicked: Meinst du ich erzähle Geschichten? Ich habe nach der Aktion einfach kein Vertrauen mehr in die Teile, on dir das passt oder nicht, ist was anderes?

@stefan: Gerade deswegen war ich so erstaunt, das die Dinger sich ständig lösten und aufgebogen sind.

mfg Flo


----------



## martin k (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Naja, ist oft gar nicht schlecht wenn die Schnur bei einem Hänger am Knoten reißt und nicht irgendwo mitten drin - zumindest sparsam. Ein Fisch wird einen sauber gebundenen Knoten sowieso wohl kaum knacken, vorausgesetzt die Bremseinstellung passt - es sei denn der große Waller hat Appetit auf UL-Combos...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## drehteufel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch schon|rotwerden:q der Haken wo die Schlaufe der Schnur reinkommt hat sich aufgebogen.Das war son billiger von Zebco, seit dem nehm ich die hier
> http://img132.*ih.us/img132/7707/vmcnoknotsgrvi6.th.jpg
> und die kann man einfach nicht durch ziehen an der Schnur aufbiegen, das geht nicht!Auch bei Knotenlosverbindern würde ich stets auf Qualität und auf Hersteller mit gutem Namen achten, es sollte am ende schließlich nicht daran scheitern....


 
Die nehme ich auch.#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Hallo Flo!



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ wicked: Meinst du ich erzähle Geschichten? Ich habe nach der Aktion einfach kein Vertrauen mehr in die Teile, on dir das passt oder nicht, ist was anderes?



Nein, glaube nicht, daß du Geschichten erzählst. 

Glaubst du denn im Gegenzug, daß alle, die NoKnots benutzen damit die selben Probleme haben, wie Du und das einfach verschweigen? 

Ob du die Dinger verwendest oder nicht ist mir im Prinzip egal. Geht auch ohne.

Ich fand es nur nicht ganz so toll dann mal eben kurz ein "die sind eh für die Tonne" rauszuhauen und dann die dadurch logischerweise aufkeimende Diskussion abwürgen zu wollen.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sage ja nicht da sie schlecht sind, (...)



Also "für die Tonne" is bei mir schlecht! :q

Das ist wie mal eben ein "die Red Arc ist eh für die Tonne" zur richtigen Zeit abzulassen. Einige könnten das aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungen sicher behaupten, für die ist das die Wahrheit und für den, der noch nie Probleme hatte eine glatte Lüge.

Wenn jetzt einer behauptet "NoKnots können sich überhaupt nicht lösen" wär das die andere Seite - stimmt bei mir auch nicht, besonders wenn man die Dinger mal aus Versehen zu weit in den S-Ring gezogen hat sollte man die unbedingt kontrollieren. Also die Wahrheit liegt meist irgendwo dazwischen.

Man muss sich ja nicht gleich so radikal ausdrücken. :q

LG, WW


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja nicht gleich so radikal ausdrücken.


|good: Genau das isses, versaut jede konstruktive Diskussion, leider. :g


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich habe es auch schon gesachaft Wirbel mit einer angeblichen Tragkraft von unglaublichen 12 kg beim Hängerlösen mit dem Priest zu schrotten, die Hauptschnur hatte was um 9 kg Tragkraft und ich benutze die Teile weiter.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Sagte meiner Meinung nach, nicht das die Dinger sich nicht bewert haben, oder zu gebrauchen sind. 

Einer findet die "Toten Hosen" super, der andere eben *******....Heißt das nun das sie jetzt schlechte Musik machen und nicht Erfolgreich sind.

Mir ist es selber nicht passiert, jemanden den ich zum angeln mit hatte. Der hatte die No-knots richtig gebunden und nach etwa 10-15 Würfen waren nur noch 1-2 Windungen übrig. Und die No-Knots waren verbogen. Evtl. hat sich rein zufällig der Haken im No-knot verfangen. Nur wenn das 3 mal hintereinander passiert, ist das Vertrauen schon sehr angekratzt.

Habae nicht gesagt das No-Knot-Verbinder schlecht sind, sonder das sie meiner Meinung nach schlecht sind. Meine Meinung/Erfahrung muss sich nicht mit denen anderer decken. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn alle die selbe Meinung hätten, dann bräuchten wir nur noch eine Partei,Musiband,Automarke usw. in Deutschland 

Zum Beispiel: Kann ich nicht die Meinung der Red Arc teilen, für mich eine tadelose Rolle. Habe 3 davon online bestellt und keine war schlecht geschmiert, brummte oder hatte sonstige Mängel. Heißt das jetzt das es keine B-Rollen bei der Red Arc gibt. Mir ist nach kurzer Zeit eine Damokles gebrochen hieße im Gegenzug eine Rute die maan nicht empfehlen kann und ein eindeutiges nicht kaufen? Hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen Salmo die trotz Ösen verstellen usw. nicht zum laufen gebracht werden konnten, heißt das Salmo nicht kaufen? Mir ist auch schon bei einem Illex ohne merkbaren grundkontakt die Schaufel gebrochen, ist Illex nun schlecht? Habe ich übrigens anstandslos umgetauscht bekommen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist auch die Fireline für die Tonne. Die Schnur war nach dem aufspulen nicht mehr schwarz, sondern nur noch leicht grau. Jeder 3 Wurf war ein Perücke. Sie fasert schon nach dem ersten fischen und beim kleinsten Grundkontakt musste man ein gutes Stück abschneiden. Aber andere schwören drauf.

mfg Flo


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@all
weiß einer wann man die stroft gtp in den neuen farben bekommt...also man kann vorbestellen..aber wann werden diese geliefert?
und gibt es schon erste bilder, auf denen man die farben erkennen kann?

lg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@ Flo

Warum reagierst Du so angepi$$t? |kopfkrat

Ist halt einfach nur komisch und ich wundere mich, weil die Konstruktion des NoKnot bei ordnungsgemäßer Montage nun mal eigentlich Narrensicher ist und kaum Möglichkeiten bietet, einen Fehler zu machen. Da die Teile - zumindest alle Varianten die ich bisher in der Hand hatte - aus Edelstahl sind scheint mir ein Verbiegen eigentlich nicht möglich, wo soll sich denn da was verbiegen? Der S-förmige Bogen unten könnte theoretisch als einziger, wird aber von der Schlaufe der Schnur zusammengehalten. Sonst dient der Rest des Drates ja nur zur Führung, den kann man sicher mit der Kraft die auf Angelschnüren liegt nicht verbiegen.

Deswegen wundert es mich, nicht mehr, nicht weniger... Gibt es da zufällig Fotos? Frage echt nur aus Interesse! |wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> @all
> weiß einer wann man die stroft gtp in den neuen farben bekommt...also man kann vorbestellen..aber wann werden diese geliefert?
> und gibt es schon erste bilder, auf denen man die farben erkennen kann?
> 
> lg



Bei ebay gibt es Bilder und auch die Schnur zu bestellen, beim Hersteller Waku kann man die Sachen auch sehen, gab hier schon mal einen Link!

CU Stefan


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Nope habe keine Fotos, ich weiß auch nicht welche Marke er verwedet hat. Kenne den Guten auch nur vom Wasser 2-3 mal am Wasser getroffen und paar hundert Meter zusammen geangelt.

Angepisst bin ich eigentlich nicht, warum auch? 

@ viper: Guckst du hier

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Sagen wir mal so: 
Es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass jemand No-Knot-Verbinder aus Büroklammer-Material verkauft. 
Das wäre schon in der Tat Müll. :m
Das was da von den Markenfirmen kommt und meist verwendet ist, das hält schon, hat eher ganz andere Nachteile. :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich weiß, OT... Fällt aber in dem Thread kaum noch auf, ich denke zur Schnur ist hier alles geklärt! |bla:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das was da von den Markenfirmen kommt und meist verwendet ist, das hält schon, hat eher ganz andere Nachteile. :m



Welche? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Na die Liste der No-Knot Nachteile per se:

- Kann man nicht durch Spitzenring kurbeln (FC-Vorfach z.B.) :r
- Haut dauernd in die Spitzenringeinlage, das tun Wirbeln aber auch - immerhin runder.
- Gefahr beim Keschern, vorbeistreifender Fisch verursacht GAU.
- Gefahr bei Handlandung, ruckartig ziehender Fisch verursacht Angler-GAU inne Hand :c :c.
- Durch Anstreifen an Steinen oder Holz kann der sich relativ leicht auflösen.
- Man braucht ein Teil mehr und dabei, mehr Komplexität.

Das ist meine Nachteilsliste der No-Knot, und da meine Knoten an einem normalen Metallwirbelöhr auch nicht reissen :vik:,
brauche ich die Dinger gar nicht.


----------



## Slider86 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

hab die spiderwire red in 0,12 im vergleich zur fireline kann ich sagen das die knotenfestigkeit viel besser ist!

wobei wie ich finde warf ich mit der fireline um einiges weiter und das problem knotenfestigkeit in griff zu bekommen einfach no knots kaufen.

aber denoch würde ich die fireline empfehlen alein wegen der sichtbarkeit und ist auch nicht so sehr windanfällig

mfg daniel


----------



## drehteufel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



AngelDet schrieb:


> - Haut dauernd in die Spitzenringeinlage, das tun Wirbeln aber auch - immerhin runder.


 
Ach Det, dafür gibts doch diese schönen Styroporkugeln zum Schutz des Spitzenrings...:vik::q
werden z.B. gerne beim Pilken genommen, damit man den Pilker nicht dauernd auf der Rolle hat...


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@AngelDet
wie ist das gemeint mit dem Anstreifen an Steine und Holz?
Sehe eher die Gefahr durch scharfe Kanten am NoKnot beim Anbinden die Schnur zu beschädigen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Na die Liste der No-Knot Nachteile per se:
> 
> - Kann man nicht durch Spitzenring kurbeln (FC-Vorfach z.B.) :r
> - Haut dauernd in die Spitzenringeinlage, das tun Wirbeln aber auch - immerhin runder.
> ...



Ich hebe meinen Köder aus dem Wasser bevor er an die Spitze schlägt, dazu haben wir zu vile Äste direkt am Ufer... Deswegen auch keine Probleme mit dem Spitzenring.

Bei der Handlandung greife ich den Fisch, der NoKnot ist einen halben Meter weiter oben?

Beim Keschern war das auch noch nie ein Thema, wenn ich einen Fisch über den Kescher führe kann der nicht nochmal abziehen... Ich drille den Fisch vorher aus, alles andere ist mir eh zu riskant.

Das mit dem leicht lösen ist mir halt noch nie passiert und ich habe es auch noch bei niemand anderem gesehen?

Ein Teil mehr in der Kiste macht mir wenig aus, in der kleinen Box (wohl 10 x 7 x 2cm) sind alle Wirbel, Snaps, Quetschhülsen und auch NoKnots in allen möglichen Größen und Ausführungen - die 10g mehr für 20 NoKnots kann ich tragen... Grade wenn es bitterkalt ist finde ich einen NoKnot montieren erheblich einfacher als einen guten Wirbelknoten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hebe meinen Köder aus dem Wasser bevor er an die Spitze schlägt, dazu haben wir zu vile Äste direkt am Ufer... Deswegen auch keine Probleme mit dem Spitzenring.


Im dunkeln schon mal schwierig. Aber eben beim werfen: 1,50m FC-Vorfach+Stahl, das ist viel zu lang zum ordentlich werfen. 
Klaus kann das aber ...  bzw. quält sich damit. Kostet auch Köder. 


> Bei der Handlandung greife ich den Fisch, der NoKnot ist einen halben Meter weiter oben?


Nur wenn der Fisch das zulässt, wenn der plötzlich losgeht, flutscht der No-Knot irgendwo lang. Jirko z.B. kann ein Lied von singen, gibts auch ne schöne Diskussion im Norge-Teil. 


> Beim Keschern war das auch noch nie ein Thema, wenn ich einen Fisch über den Kescher führe kann der nicht nochmal abziehen... Ich drille den Fisch vorher aus, alles andere ist mir eh zu riskant.


So plattdrillen mache ich aber nicht , aus mehreren Gründen ... jeder plattgedrillte Fisch ist eigentlich totgeweiht. Führt aber in ein ganz anderes Thema.
Und Großhecht geht *immer* nochmal brachial los bei Bodykontakt, das ist ja gerade seine Besonderheit, was mir etliche andere Hechtjäger auch bestätigen, sozusagen ein Sicherheitsgesetz aus hunderten Erfahrungen.


> Das mit dem leicht lösen ist mir halt noch nie passiert und ich habe es auch noch bei niemand anderem gesehen?


Geht aber, wegen der einfachen Wicklung und Einklemmung, einfach weil es auch wieder lösbar/aufwickelbar ist. Jedenfalls nichts feines für den Drill in Seerosen oder so.


> Ein Teil mehr in der Kiste macht mir wenig aus, in der kleinen Box (wohl 10 x 7 x 2cm) sind alle Wirbel, Snaps, Quetschhülsen und auch NoKnots in allen möglichen Größen und Ausführungen - die 10g mehr für 20 NoKnots kann ich tragen...


Das ist auch eine Frage der Logistik, man muss das kaufen und dahaben.
Mit "Simplicity rulez" ist das jedenfalls minimierbar. Ich hab schon genug zu tun meine fertigen Stahlvorfächer sauber sortiert dabei zu haben, da nehme ich auch nichts mehr für mit, von wegen am Wasser montieren oder so. #d


> Grade wenn es bitterkalt ist finde ich einen NoKnot montieren erheblich einfacher als einen guten Wirbelknoten!


Gut, das hängt aber vom Knoten ab. Ein großzügig geschlagener 3fach-Palomar an nen Wirbel bzw- Stahlvorfach geht noch einfacher. 
Bei einer FC-Geflechtverbindung hat man allerdings etwas zu tun. 
Aber kalte Finger mag ich überhaupt nicht, das muss vorher verhindert werden. 


Egal, jeder macht es halt so wie es am besten bei ihm funzt, der eine mit und der andere ohne! :m


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Na die Liste der No-Knot Nachteile per se:
> 
> - Kann man nicht durch Spitzenring kurbeln (FC-Vorfach z.B.) :r
> - Haut dauernd in die Spitzenringeinlage, das tun Wirbeln aber auch - immerhin runder.
> ...


 


Gegenargumente
-Schnelle,einfache montage auch bei Dunkelheit oder 0° und weniger
-100 % sicherer halt meiner Erfahrung nach
-optimales ausnutzen der Schnurtragkraft
Ich habe übrigens mehrere Stahlvorfächer stets fertig montiert mit Snaplink und Noknot in meiner Tasche damit ich nach einem eventuellen Abriß meine Köder schnellstmöglich wieder im Wasser habe.
Das mit dem Fc ist richtig, geht aber z.B. mit Wirbel genauso wenig.Das mit dem Anschlagen am Spitzenring ist reine Übungssache, irgendwann achtest du automatisch darauf.
Das mit den verheddern beim keschern mag sein, kann dir mit nem Drilling aber auch passieren.Außerdem verwenden schon recht viele Angler einen Kescher mit versiegleten Maschen, da bleibt eigentlich nichts hängen.Ich will damit nicht sagen das Knoten nichts taugen oder Noknots das Nonplusultra sind, das ist reine Ansichtssache was man verwendet...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> -100 % sicherer halt meiner Erfahrung nach
> -optimales ausnutzen der Schnurtragkraft


Das nehme ich für meine Knoten in Anspruch, dem No-Knot gestehe ich das nicht so zu! :m

Ein Beispiel: Fisch zieht nach dem Anbiss+Anhaken (rasend schnell) durch Steine, oder Holz, oder Baumstümpfe, oder Seerosenbänke? Was macht der No-Knotverbinder beim Entlangstreifen? |kopfkrat

Ich verliere bei meiner Montageart jedenfalls nichts mehr. :g


----------



## Cobra HH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

wollte mal frage ob für ne 0,14er 200m ne Shimano 2500FB (z.b.Nexave) reicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Das kann ich Dir gerade gut an einem Beispiel sagen:
Ich habe versucht 195m Spiderwire Stealth 0,14 grün unbenutzt auf eine 1000er Excia-Spule zu spulen, das geht gerade nicht, die Schnur steht ca. 1mm über.
Daher nehme ich jetzt ne 2000er (neue) Spule, wo das passen wird. Mit der 2500er Shim. Spule müßtest Du gut Platz haben, vorausgesetzt natürlich die rote ist so dick wie die grüne. (?)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Hi,

also wenn ich eine Schnur habe die reale 9Kg trägt und am Knoten noch 6-7Kg dann reicht das dicke aus. Viele unserer Rollen kommen mit einer max. Bremskraft von 5Kg daher. Und 7Kg Druck muss man erstmal mit einer Rute auf den Fisch machen. 

Was bringt mir nun also die fast 100% Schnurtragkraftauslastung für riesen Vorteile?   

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich nehme direkt die Schnur mit 5kg oder 6kg Tragkraft... Und die ist dann dünner, also besseres Ködergefühl. 

Warum soll ich bewusst meine Schnur schwächen?

Als Verbindung FC/Geflochtene nehme ich keinen NoKnot, nur wenn ich Geflochtene an eine Öse bringen möchte (Stahlvorfach). Sonst kann ich FC natürlich auch direkt anbinden, bei Geflecht eben lieber mit NK


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

es geht nicht darum welchen druck ein fisch macht, es geht darum bei einem  hänger den köder noch zuretten und dabei kein abschleppseil zu verwenden.und beim knoten hast du IMMER einen schwachpunkt, warum also diesen nicht umgehen.ein päckchen noknots kosten ca 1,00€.selbst wenn du nur 1 gufi inc. stahlvorfach dadurch rettest hast du das geld für die noknots schon raus wenn du so willst, ganz zu schweigen von jerks und japanwobblern


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Moin Moin!!!
Zu den No Knots...
Das mag vielleicht ne ganz schöne Erfindung sein, aber ICH brauch die nicht! Nen Palomarknoten tut seinen Dienst genauso zuverlässig! Und den binde ich auch bei stockdunkler Nacht und -3 Grad noch im schlaf:q. 
Det unser 110%iger|wavey: nimmt dazu 3 Windungen, ich mach den eigentlich nur mit einer Windung und hab damit absolut keine Probs!!! Das haben mir meine gefühlten 10000 Hänger in den Steinpackungen der Hamburger Elbe gezeigt

Zur Code Red...
Ich will nun in der Brandung komplett auf Geflecht umsteigen. Da braucht man für seine ganzen E-Spulen natürlich nen paar Meter... Hab nun von meinem Haus und Hof Dealer nen Angebot von 169€ für ne 1800m(9,39€/100m.) Spule 12er bekommen.
Ist der Preis OK oder sollte ich da nochmal ein wenig nachverhandeln? 
Und wie sind die Weitwurfeigenschaften dieser Schnur?? Sind die mit der Fireline zu vergleichen??
Bevor jetzt wieder die FL Diskussion aufkommt... Mir sind die ganzen Nachteile der FL auch bekannt, ABER ich habe bisher mit keinem Geflecht bessere Wurfweiten erzielt als mit der FL!! Der "Draht" fliegt einfach nur so von der Rolle.


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum welchen druck ein fisch macht, es geht darum bei einem hänger den köder noch zuretten und dabei kein abschleppseil zu verwenden.und beim knoten hast du IMMER einen schwachpunkt, warum also diesen nicht umgehen.ein päckchen noknots kosten ca 1,00€.selbst wenn du nur 1 gufi inc. stahlvorfach dadurch rettest hast du das geld für die noknots schon raus wenn du so willst, ganz zu schweigen von jerks und japanwobblern


 

aber vielleicht ist der knoten vor dem vorfach ja sogar gut als schwachstelle bei einem hänger-denn was macht ihr wenn 30m schnur im wasser sind und die mitten drin dann reißt???schöne schnur weg.....

muss aber sagen benutze auch no knot!!!!!wenn das vorfach direkt an die haupschnur kommt dann ja wenn ich stahlvorfach fische wenn fluorocarbon ran kommt wirds mit doppelten uniknoten ist das glaube ich gebundenzum mefo fischen zum beispiel!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich nutze natürlich ein Stahlvorfach, das eine niedrigere Tragkraft hat als die Hauptschnur - deswegen reisse ich bei einem Hänger dann auch wenn überhaupt das Vorfach - macht ja auch sonst keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich geh mal davon aus das die meisten Angler Vofächer verwenden, deren Tragkraft niedriger ist als die der Haubtschnur...macht ja auch Sinn, oder?


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Hi also meine Tuf line xp in 6,8kg und Flexonit in 6,8kg ist gestern gekommen.Und wie ich es von vielen gelesen hab soll ja eher das Flexonit Reißen ich werds Erleben|wavey:.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Pro Vorfach #6 bzw. noch besser: definierte Sollbruchstelle möglichst weit unten!

Einfaches inverses Kettenprinzip: alles muss ein wenig stärker sein als die geplante schwächste Stelle.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Nochmal zurück zu den No-Knots. Nachts mirt der Spinnflitze sind die absolut Mist. Bei den No-Knots muss man sorgfältig wickeln, am besten mit einer Doppelschlaufe, dann geht da garnix auf.

Dennoch knote ich nur noch. Tragkraftwerte interessieren mich nicht mehr. Eine Schnur über den Rollendruck abzureißen ist für mich unmöglich, weil ich immer meine Bremse richtig einstelle. Die modernen geflochtenen sind von der Tragkraft her für normale Stationärrollen völlig überdimensioniert.
Andere Aspekte wie Wurfbarkeit, Abriebfestigkeit spielen für mich eine viel größere Rolle.

Unabhängig ob ich knote oder No-Knots verwende habe ich annähernd nie Abrisse an der Verbindungsstelle, sondern immer im Vorfach. Insofern ist diese Diskussion für mich eher eine akademische. 

Der entscheidende Nachteil von No-Knots ist für mich das Einkurbeln in den Spitzenring, wenn gleich das noch nie zu Beschädigungen geführt hat.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...dann setzt doch eine kleine Gummikugel vor den No-Knot...


----------



## crazyFish (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ein Bekannter setzt sich beim Nachtspinnfischen einen Silikonschnurstoper auf die HS um dass gegen den Spitzenring kurbeln zu verhindern und gleich für den nächsten Auswurf genau den richtigen Abstand des Köders zu haben...


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...dann setzt doch eine kleine Gummikugel vor den No-Knot...



Habe ich mal gemacht. Hat sich nicht bewährt. Wie gesagt, wenn man vernünftig knotet, dann spricht kaum etwas für No-Knots, außer vielleicht noch der Benutzerfreundlichkeit.


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter setzt sich beim Nachtspinnfischen einen Silikonschnurstoper auf die HS um dass gegen den Spitzenring kurbeln zu verhindern und gleich für den nächsten Auswurf genau den richtigen Abstand des Köders zu haben...


auch ne gute Idee|licht


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...also ich fahre super mit NK`s...
...noch nie Probleme gehabt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...also ich fahre super mit NK`s...
> ...noch nie Probleme gehabt...



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wenn ich allerdings durch gute Knoten darauf verzichten kann, dann sehe ich eigentlich keinen wirklichen Vorteil. Allerdings muss ich auch folgendes hinzufügen, mal abgesehen von Stahlvorfächern fische ich nur FC und das ab 0,28 oder stärker und das hilft beim knoten ungemein.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

ich habe die schnur nun auch in meinem besitz-und muss sagen sehr schöne sache von der wurfweite steht sie meiner fireline nix nach-was ich am meisten befürchtet habe und ist zu dem noch abriebfester als die fl...von daher kommt sie jetzt auf die rollen und die fl wenn sie nicht mehr so ist kommt wech...


----------



## freddy-skelletor (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

hab mir die gestern auf meine jerkrute geknallt erster wurf und schon ne ente im drill|bigeyes

war nachts habe sie wol direkt angewurfen

hab ne 18er und auf meiner rock sweeper ne 14er


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Und, wer hat gewonnen?

Nee, mal im Ernst: Erfahrungsbericht? Gibt es schon was zu sagen oder bsiher problemfrei?


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

also habe die schnur nun am wochenende zum hechtangeln benutzt mit köder von 100g an meiner diaflash und muss sagen sie ist laut und macht krach in den ringen...bekommt man das irgendwie weg??


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Was ist Los ? Wie sihts aus mit weiteren Erfahrungsbereichten ?
Oder soll dieser Thread so enden, ohne das ein Urteil zu der Schnur gefunden wurde.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Leute was ist denn Los mit euch ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Hä? Die ist rot. Fertig. Was für Erfahrungen? Ob die Farbe in den Augen brennt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Lockt sie als Bloody-Line nun Fische an oder nicht, oder scheucht sie alle Fische in Panik? |kopfkrat

BLOOD RED NYLON COATED WIRE
http://www.americanfishingwire.com/resources/images/products/bleedingstack.jpg

:q :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...also ich fische die Schnur seit gut einem Monat auf ner Red Arc...
...Farbe hält gut...
...Wurfweiten sind TOP...
...Tragkraft auch gut bei der 0,12...
...nur was mir auffällt...
...extrem viele Perücken...
...keinen Plan warum...


----------



## maulwurf2401 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...also ich fische die Schnur seit gut einem Monat auf ner Red Arc...
> ...Farbe hält gut...
> ...Wurfweiten sind TOP...
> ...Tragkraft auch gut bei der 0,12...
> ...



fische auch die 12er, echt top die schnur

nur dem mit den Perücken muss ich leider zustimmen, hatte mit der Power Pro nie eine gehabt und seit dem ich die Spiderwire drauf hab bestimmt schon 10 und hab sie gerade mal 2 oder 3 wochen drauf. Dachte immer anfangs es liegt daran, dass sie frisch bespult ist, aber anscheinend liegts doch an der schnur.

gruß flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@stefanwitteborg
Stefan, meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert die dünne Stealth (bei mir 0,12 grün) mit der Red Arc wie auch ihren Schwestern Zauber und Blue9 sehr bescheiden, nach einiger Zeit hagelt es Perücken wenn man nicht sehr exakt aufpaßt und auf Schlaufen achtet. Das liegt an der Super-Slow-Oscillation (langsamer Spulenhub) bei der Schnurverlegung, da geht Shimano ja auch seit einiger Zeit wieder weg, kommt da wieder an wo sie vor 10 Jahren schon mal war. Wunderbare Sache mit dem Slow-Oszi, wenn man eine nicht so anfällige Schnur hat, aber die dünnen Spiderwire Stealth oder die noch dünner ausfallende Quantum PT Braid sind auf der Rolle nicht betriebssicher, die Stealth ab 0.17 läßt das nach, selbst mit der 0.14 passiert es manchmal noch. 
D.h. für mich eine Benutzung auf einer Blue Arc 7 o.8, die kreuzt schneller und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Tüdel. Wenn man mit der RedArc neu aufspult, bleibt die Schnurlage genauso gut auf der Excenter-Schwester, nur dass ich dort weniger Probleme mit den Spinnweben habe. :m


----------



## maulwurf2401 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

also ich fische sie auf ner Team Daiwa 2508 D aber keine ahnung ob es an der rolle liegt

Klingt aber plausiebel was du schreibst

gruß flo


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

also, ich fische die spiderwire als 12er und die powerpro 10lbs (usa import) auf einer red arc zum mefo-fischen. die powerpro geht ab wie schmidtz katze ohne getüdel, ganz anders die spiderwire, da bildet sich schon einmal eine perücke.........was die farbe angeht rot:lweils sooooo schön zur red arc passt........t.l.dd70


----------



## NoSaint (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich hab mir gestern die 0,14er Spiderwire Stealth Code Red geholt, wie sind mit der eure Perrückenerfahrungen?


----------



## duck_68 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

komisch... ich fische die Spider Wire in 0,12mm auf ner 2500er TP FB (grün), 4000er Stella & 2000er Stella (Invisi Braid) und habe so gut wie nie Perücken.... scheint evtl doch ander Rolle bzw an der Angelart oder dem Angler () zu liegen ....


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> komisch... ich fische die Spider Wire in 0,12mm auf ner 2500er TP FB (grün), 4000er Stella & 2000er Stella (Invisi Braid) und habe so gut wie nie Perücken.... scheint evtl doch ander Rolle bzw an der Angelart oder dem Angler () zu liegen ....


 
.....eher an der angelart|supergri....härtester einsatz im salzwasser.....kein süsswassergeplätscher:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

@Martin Obelt
Deine neu(er)en Shamonis laufen den Tick schneller vor und zurück, bzw. eine Richtung 2-Speed, ist ja schließlich keine Stella AR dabei, die Ryobi damals nachempfinden wollte. 
Das sehr langsame Vor+Zürücklaufen hat auch seine Limits - eben an der Schnurspannung, dafür liegt die Rolle sehr ruhig in der Hand, vor allem beim schnellen Kurbeln. Ich habe 'ne Ultegra 4000 (aus der F Generation, parallel zur TP F), die rast regelrecht mit ihrem damals neuen Wormshaft und verlegt so gut, dass es noch nie irgendeine Perücke gab. Dafür wumpert sie aber arg unruhig beim Kurbeln in der Hand, beides gleichzeitig geht halt nicht.


----------



## duck_68 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Gut, ich fische die 4000er und die 2500er TP auch auf Mefo - Würfe ohne Kompromisse wenn es erforderlich ist - wie gesagt ohne Probs.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Dass die RedArc, Zauber, Blue9 mit den dünnen Geflechtschnüren je nach Fabrikat und Faserneigung ein Problem haben können, das muss man gar nicht verstecken, sondern kann das klar sagen, hilft dem ein oder anderen, der da am zweifeln ist. 
Dafür hat Ryobi ja ein Rollen-Update rausgebracht, die Excia MX, die kreuzt recht schnell im WS, fast ein genauer Nachbau der alten ersten WS-Ultegra, und die ist noch relativ günstig aber nicht so verbreitet, außerdem hat sie das wartungsfreundlichste "Quick-Out" Meeresangelschnurlaufröllchen, für sekundenschnelle Optimalwartung, und eine sehr starke Bremse selbst in der kleinen Größe.
Wenn ich mit dünnen Weitwurfschnüren absolut betriebssicher ans Meer wollte, wäre das meine erste Wahl.
Habe davon schon 2.


----------



## bazawe (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich fische die 12er Stealth (in grün u. gelb) auf drei verschiedenen Rollen ohne irgendwelche Perückenprobleme. Die Rollen wären, Team Daiwa Advantage, Team Daiwa TDR4 und Infinity Q. Werde mir im neuen Jahr auch mal die Red holen und dann berichten ob es mit der Probleme gibt.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Rheinangler89 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Also ich fisch auch die Code Red in 0.12 auf ner Red Arc un des jetzt seit nem guten Monat un hatte noch nie ne Perücke oder ähnliches!
MFG Daniel


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

...wie oft gehst du denn angeln...
...also ich fische ca. 4 mal die Woche 2- 3 Stunden...


----------



## feeder67 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

ich fische die code red in 0,12 auf einer ryobi zauber 4000 seit 4wochen und hatte noch keine probleme mit der schnur.die steahlt als 0,12 in gelb habe ich auf meinen daiwa exceler plus 2500e und 3000e auch problem los.nutze die daiwa rollen zum gufi angeln wie auch zum spinnen mit wobblern und spinnern.zur erd ark kann ich mit dieser schnur nichts sagen auf meiner 10400 habe ich 0,12 power line in gelb und auf der 10100 0,10 power line in gelb. beide rollen kommen mit der schnur auch gut klar.gruß joachim


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Vllt. bekomme ich Heute auch eine Red Arc dann werde ich das auch ausprobieren mit der Spiderwire Stealth Code Red.
Aber rote rolle+ Schnur sieht doch bestimmt richitg cool aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wie oft gehst du denn angeln...
> ...also ich fische ca. 4 mal die Woche 2- 3 Stunden...


Das ist der Punkt, passiert wenn die Schnur "weich" wird, aufgeht in Fasern. Solange die Schnur glatt und versiegelt ist, ist alles paletti.


----------



## Patrick83 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Moin Moin!
Ich habe zwar hier schon meinen "Senf" dazu gegeben,aber es brennt mir noch was auf 
der Seele...
Ich habe ja auch diese Spiderwire,12er.
Aber muss echt sagen das ich diese Schnur NICHT gut finde,das ist mir gestern wieder bewusst geworden...Mit der Power Pro konnt ich mindestens 50% meiner Hänger wieder lösen!!
Mit der Spiderwire NICHT,ich montiere meine Vorfacher/Kunstköder immer an den No Knot,aber bei jedem Hänger reisst die Schnur immer an den ab!!!
Was ist das denn für ein Mist????
Meine Meinung ist,das die Tragkraftangaben nicht richtig sind...
Die Farbe geht auch nach und nach weg!!!
Ich werde mir wohl nur noch die Power Pro holen,mit der hatte ich in solchen Situationen mehr Glück..!!!
......


----------



## Patrick83 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> Vllt. bekomme ich Heute auch eine Red Arc dann werde ich das auch ausprobieren mit der Spiderwire Stealth Code Red.
> Aber rote rolle+ Schnur sieht doch bestimmt richitg cool aus.


 

Ich finde NICHT das,das gut aus sieht...
Die Spiderwire hat ein knalliges "Rot" schon fast Pink!!!:q:q
Was sehr gut aussieht,und auch noch gute Qualität ist...
Red Arc mit roter Power Pro!!!#6#6


----------



## senner (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, passiert wenn die Schnur "weich" wird, aufgeht in Fasern. Solange die Schnur glatt und versiegelt ist, ist alles paletti.



da hab ich was feines gefunden. siglotex, so ein schnurfett für geflochtene schnüren. habe damit meine ca 12 monate alte spiderwire stealth yellow (die mittlerweile schneeweiß ist!) zweimal hintereinander eingefettet. vorher war sie richtig aufgedunsen, weich, saugte sich etwas mit wasser voll. resultat war dass sie einen feineren, glatteren eindruck macht, auf jedenfall besser fliegt und nicht mehr im wasser aufquilt. nun ja, der ganze zauber hält jetzt schon 10h im kalten wasser, mal sehen wie lange noch |supergri


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Ich hab mir jetzt eine meiner Red Arc Jubiläumsspulen mit grüner Power pro voll machen lassen.
Auf den ersten Blick, das erste mal damit werfen, gefällt mir diese sehr gut. In rot hatte die mein Dealer leider nciht aber mit grüner siehts auch nciht schlecht aus.


----------



## zandi2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Obwohl hier lange nichts passiert ist , muss ich was loswerden.
Hab mir auch die Code Red besorgt und bin völlig enttäuscht. Null abriebfest und reisst unter geringem Zug sofort.
Die Tragkraft dieser Schnur liegt eher  50 % unter der angegeben Tragkraft. Wirklich zum:v


----------



## rouvi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

man... wollte mir evtl auch die code red holen, finde die spiderwire eigentlich gut soweit...
ists denn wirklich nur geschmackssache?!

14er code red... gibts alternativen?
powerpro find ich eigentlich auch ganz gut.

lg


----------



## zandi2 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Hol dir die Powerpro oder die 17 Code Red .#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

hatte das selbe problem mit abreissen....aber nur manchmal iwie....schaut so aus als hätte die an manchen stellen schwachstellen oda so xD


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



zandi2 schrieb:


> Obwohl hier lange nichts passiert ist , muss ich was loswerden.
> Hab mir auch die Code Red besorgt und bin völlig enttäuscht. Null abriebfest und reisst unter geringem Zug sofort.
> Die Tragkraft dieser Schnur liegt eher 50 % unter der angegeben Tragkraft. Wirklich zum
> 
> hab sie nach 2mal spinnen gegen die power line royal red 0,10er ausgetauscht!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

14er code red... gibts alternativen?
powerpro find ich eigentlich auch ganz gut.





http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p394_POWERLINE---RED-ROYAL---0-10mm---250m.html

die hält was sie verspricht!#6


----------



## rouvi (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

ist denn die spiderwire = die stealth code red braid?
also gefällt euch zb die "normale spioderwire" und nur die code red ist müll? oder sind die schnüre identisch was qualiätä angeht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



rouvi schrieb:


> ist denn die spiderwire = die stealth code red braid?
> also gefällt euch zb die "normale spioderwire" und nur die code red ist müll? oder sind die schnüre identisch was qualiätä angeht?



Spiderwire- Geflechtschnüre:

- Spiderwire Stealth: gibts als green, yellow oder camo- und code red Braid(nur die Färbung ist unterschiedlich, eben grün, gelb, tarn oder rot)

- Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid: eine weiße Geflochtene, die unter Wasser nahezu unsichtbar sein soll; gibts ab 6lbs.

- Spiderwire Ultracast:
wie die Invisibraid, bloß erst ab 8lbs verfügbar und nicht ganz so unsichtbar, wie die Invisibraid

- Spiderwire EZ- Braid:
keine Ahnung, weil selbst auf der Spiderwire Homepage nicht beschrieben ist, wie sie sich von den anderen Schnüren unterscheidet/abhebt.

Zu Bemerken ist, dass die Ultracast- Serie bei gleichem Durchmesser, laut Hersteller, höhere Tragkraft hat, als die Stealth- Serie.
Ich habe bislang nur die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red Braid gefischt und weiß nicht, wie sich eine EZ- Braid oder Ultracast fischt.
Tatsache ist, dass die Färbung aller Schnüre, bei Spiderwire, in gleicher Weise erfolgt, egal ob Stealth, Ultracast..., somit ist klar, dass alle ziemlich gleich schnell ausbleichen und auch die Flechttechnik wird sich eher nicht unterscheiden.

Generell ist bei geflochten Schnüren das Problem, dass die Hersteller die Fasern/Einzelschnüre nachträglich färben und dann bloß noch mit Teflon, Silikon oder Silica die Schnur versiegeln bzw. tempern.
Ist die Schutzbeschichtung/äußere Schutzhülle der Schnur erstmal runter, ists mit der Farbe auch bald vorbei und mit den guten Wurfeigenschaften ebenfalls.

Von dem her, ist es in der Tat, alles mehr oder weniger der gleiche Müll.

Stroft(Waku) sind die Einzigen die ich kenne, die die Farbepigmente schon im Granulat haben aus dem die Fasern hergestellt werden, weshalb die kaum ausbleicht.


----------



## Khaane (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

Die Spiderwire Schnüre werden nach intensiven Fischen tatsächlich weich und faserig und neigen zu Perücken und Knotenbildung - Fische auf allen Rollen PP und bin hochzufrieden.

Knotet mal ein Stück Code Red an einen Wirbel, zieht euch Handschuhe an und versucht die Schnur zu zerreissen - Die Schnur wird in der Mitte und nicht am Wirbel reissen.

Spricht nicht gerade für gleichbleibende Tragkraft...


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

PP bleivht aber sehr schnell aus


----------



## rouvi (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

die powerpro ist in gleicher stärke aber deutlich dicker oder?
hmm war heute natürlich nicht los zum bespulen, dafür hab ich n schnäppchen aufm flohmarkt gemacht^^

also werd ich montag los... also doch lieber zur PP greifen statt SW ?

lg
rouvi


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

kauf die am besten bei Ebay.com da bekommste mehr für dein Geld.


----------



## rouvi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*

gibts auch jemanden, der die SW gut findet? alternativ würde auch noch ne powerline in frage kommen^^

wie würdet ihr die "rangliste" für folgende schnüre wählen?
- powerpro
- powerline
- fireline
- spiderwire

bin immernoch unentschlossen^^ 

log


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire Stealth  Code Red*



rouvi schrieb:


> die powerpro ist in gleicher stärke aber deutlich dicker oder?
> hmm war heute natürlich nicht los zum bespulen, dafür hab ich n schnäppchen aufm flohmarkt gemacht^^
> 
> also werd ich montag los... also doch lieber zur PP greifen statt SW ?
> ...



Das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Den Angaben auf den Rollen nach hat es den Anschein, dass die Power Pro bei gleicher Tragkraft, nen dickeren Durchmesser hat bzw. umgekehrt ausgedrückt, dass sie bei gleichem Durchmesser, gegenüber Fireline oder Spiderwire, weniger Tragkraft besitzt.
Dem ist aber nicht so, die techn. Angaben auf den Power Pro- Rollen sind lediglich nicht so gelogen, wie die bei Berkley und Spiderwire.

Deine Rangliste lass wie sie ist und schreib von oben nach unten 1., 2., 3.... dran, so sehe ich die Schnüre vom Qualiranking her.
Power Pro auf Platz 1 und Spiderwire als Schlusslicht.
Wäre die Stroft dabei, wäre die meine Nr.1.:m


----------

